
Stock buybacks are giving billions of dollars to bosses - mjirv
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/heres-how-share-buybacks-get-used-to-transfer-billions-of-dollars-to-senior-management-under-the-guise-of-returning-cash-to-shareholders-2019-10-30
======
jmpman
Stock based compensation for executives who influence the decision to perform
stock buybacks, should be normalized to eliminate buyback caused rises. They
should earn their compensation through value creation (increasing market
capitalization), not creative economic engineering.

------
Justsignedup
Stock buybacks were illegal. There was a good reason for it. It is a way to
avoid taxes get wealth to the board, investors, and execs, and all without
claiming profit.

------
jiveturkey
... and the shareholders!

